# Domane 4.5?



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been shopping a new bike for a while. Thought my mind was made up but just had a wrench thrown into my decision process. I started with a Madone 2.1 but then decided, after riding bikes from 5 different mfgs, that a bike with the endurance geo was for me. I have received some great advice here and have learned alot but I'm still just a newb. The Roubaix Sport Comp is at the top of the list. I love everything about it. My Trek LBS did not have a Domane 4.0 that spec wise was about what I wanted and the same price as the Roubaix but they could not get one in until February. They just called to let me know that they got a 4.5 in for me to ride and evaluate. At 2730$ retail, I told them it was a good bit outside my target and above the deal I had negotiated for the Roubaix. I was told they would work with me. I have not ridden a Domane yet, aluminum or carbon. What do I do now?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Go ride it. What do you have to lose?

Mainly Ultegra on the Domane, versus mainly Tiagra on the Roubaix, and the Domane has a better wheel set. And the series 4 frame is probably better, too.

You owe it to yourself to try it and see if the fit/ride suits you.


----------



## Captainlip (Oct 24, 2012)

the domane will piss all over the roubaix


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

Do you currently ride? The reason that I am asking is that you seem to be talking yourself up in bike and cost but really don't understand what it will give you. How much bike do you really need? Are you going to be competing? Lots of questions that you should be asking yourself as you go and buy. I also had the urge to spend more money, but at the end of the day, the 2.3 was a great purchase and is rock solid.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> Go ride it. What do you have to lose?


This. Then go back and ride the Roubaix again. That should help you determine whether the Trek is worth the extra $$$.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Home from the Trek LBS. Great bike but too much for me. LBS wanted me to feel the frame and maybe order the 4.0(February delivery). Ultegra is pretty sweet. I have to keep this in my target of <2000$. They would sell for 2500$. Would be a good bike for me later on.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

DaFlake said:


> Do you currently ride? The reason that I am asking is that you seem to be talking yourself up in bike and cost but really don't understand what it will give you. How much bike do you really need? Are you going to be competing? Lots of questions that you should be asking yourself as you go and buy. I also had the urge to spend more money, but at the end of the day, the 2.3 was a great purchase and is rock solid.


Just getting back into riding after about a 15yr layoff. Mainly will group ride with friends who have been urging me to get back in. In all reality, A Domane 2 series would suit me but after riding a carbon frame, I may have spoiled myself. Trying to get into entry level carbon without going to low on the component scale. The 4.5 is a little much. Not sure I would appreciate Ultegra over 105 or even Tiagara at my level. Domane(2 series alu) seems to be in short supply right now where I live.


----------



## DaFlake (Sep 25, 2012)

jleeasc said:


> Just getting back into riding after about a 15yr layoff. Mainly will group ride with friends who have been urging me to get back in. In all reality, A Domane 2 series would suit me but after riding a carbon frame, I may have spoiled myself. Trying to get into entry level carbon without going to low on the component scale. The 4.5 is a little much. Not sure I would appreciate Ultegra over 105 or even Tiagara at my level. Domane(2 series alu) seems to be in short supply right now where I live.


I can understand that, I would just hate to see you buy a whole lot of bike and never really use it. The carbon frame was nice, but for me, the loss of the uprated components really set me thinking which is why the 2.3 made perfect sense to me. I'm sure you will find one that is perfect for you soon enough!


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

I just got into road biking after many years on mountain biking. I've been riding a mountain bike on the road with slick tires for about 9 months and decided to upgrade to a full road bike.

I started looking at the Trek 1.1 and then the Domane 2 series. After a couple rides plus looking at a couple Specialized models I looked at the Domane 4 series and Madone 4 series. Both were really nice and the carbon fiber felt great. 

I ended up getting the Domane 4.5 for Christmas. The ride is great and I felt a huge difference in the Ultegra shifters over the Tiagra on the Domane 4.0. 

So far I've only gotten in about 10 miles on New Year's Day but the bike is incredibly smooth and comfortable.


----------



## jleeasc (Dec 1, 2012)

B_arrington said:


> I just got into road biking after many years on mountain biking. I've been riding a mountain bike on the road with slick tires for about 9 months and decided to upgrade to a full road bike.
> 
> I started looking at the Trek 1.1 and then the Domane 2 series. After a couple rides plus looking at a couple Specialized models I looked at the Domane 4 series and Madone 4 series. Both were really nice and the carbon fiber felt great.
> 
> ...


I did like the 4.5. It was just out of the $ target I had set. Enjoy.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you pronounce the name of this new model? Domani, Domaney?

I just sold a Specialized Tarmac and am looking for the more relaxed ride as well


----------

